# I laughed until I peed



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

I have to share these. I have to.
Share your funny vidyas too.

[yt]_-D5c67UopI[/yt]
[yt]yIbZ1FszRHc[/yt]
[yt]r-KCL1KhdVA[/yt]
[yt]tUVmZnZo1go[/yt]
[yt]qQ9wtQkSHqw[/yt]
[yt]cZsa6xmjm-w[/yt]
[yt]zu7-Xfm6Lrk[/yt]
[yt]BQ-NQ2AWrPI[/yt]


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 25, 2011)

Moved to the tube.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Moved to the tube.


 Ah, alright TY, I didn't know exactly where to put it hahaha

Im findin more vids


----------



## Hir (Jun 25, 2011)

and i laughed at none of them!!


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> and i laughed at none of them!!


 Well then share your vids

[yt]K1-zuJLOFjs&NR=1[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jun 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Well then share your vids


 
well

okay :]

[yt]KzJotjN2imQ[/yt]

[yt]u51OxZF1ltI[/yt]

[yt]pehHOqx7JXg[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow, that 2nd link was gruesome 

[yt]yU0lXuTFRKg[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;OHxyZaZlaOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHxyZaZlaOs[/video]

A video sharing thread that would most likely end up in a shitstorm of dumbasses arguing over who's videos are funnier? I like it.


----------



## William (Jun 25, 2011)

[yt]ls7K9Ga_TDo[/yt]
Even though I don't really like cats, I will never get tired of seeing them trip out on catnip.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

Sollux said:


> [video=youtube;OHxyZaZlaOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHxyZaZlaOs[/video]
> 
> A video sharing thread that would most likely end up in a shitstorm of dumbasses arguing over who's videos are funnier? I like it.
> 
> In case you're too stupid to realize, yes this was intentionally a shit video.


No I just wanted to see funny videos haha
Don't post shit vids, post funny ones


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 25, 2011)

The 2 kids, one man thing was one of my favorite things about a year ago. God that was good.

Here is a vid I hope you enjoy 

[yt]8CKjNcSUNt8[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

Evandeskunk said:


> The 2 kids, one man thing was one of my favorite things about a year ago. God that was good.
> 
> Here is a vid I hope you enjoy
> 
> [yt]8CKjNcSUNt8[/yt]


OOMG That will always be one of my fave videos ever


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> No I just wanted to see funny videos haha
> Don't post shit vids, post funny ones


 
It's funny shit.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

Sollux said:


> It's funny shit.


No it's not Sollux and if you talk back one more time without a funny video, you're gonna get slapped


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, next video is a stretch, but...

[yt]4naSYvxFHqE[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

Evandeskunk said:


> Well, next video is a stretch, but...
> 
> [yt]4naSYvxFHqE[/yt]


AHAHHA
WHHHATT

[yt]Kkc_Myyye20[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

[yt]DzZweTUkqh0[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 25, 2011)

To appease gamers and people who like to go "lolwut"...

[yt]euWMgIIqNEc[/yt]

[yt]vCrUbHwrwLo[/yt]

[yt]Gf22A_uOhS8[/yt]

[yt]CwtfXzMvNYI[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

Hhaha, William, that video was cute!! I wish my cats reacted to catnip.. but they don't have the gene


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 25, 2011)

Anything by this guy is good

[yt]eo8uTMqPJT4[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

[yt]a1AHDNTXYSA[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> [yt]a1AHDNTXYSA[/yt]


 
Just god damn...


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

Evandeskunk said:


> Just god damn...


[yt]JLwPXMedIaI[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 25, 2011)

FREEEï»¿ SODA FOR EVERYONE!!!!

[yt]at3OiAvUjH4[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

Evandeskunk said:


> FREEEï»¿ SODA FOR EVERYONE!!!!
> 
> [yt]at3OiAvUjH4[/yt]


HAHAHA
Man, that movie made me scared of trucks for a long time 'cause I saw it as a kid.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;-uNCwmax8cs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uNCwmax8cs[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

Zenia said:


> [video]


 LOL
I loved 1:04

[yt]7-aqgHYAa0E[/yt]
0:40


----------



## Zenia (Jun 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> LOL
> I loved 1:04


X3 That was my favorite part too.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 25, 2011)

[yt]XMCge2kFNhk[/yt]

I wish family guy was still like this.


----------

